# Which hot hatch to buy...?



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi

Looking a bit off advise or your opinions ...

Looking to purchase a little second motor, just to run to work in (only 15 miles there and back) and maybe an odd run out and about at the weekends.

What I was thinking off was a 172 cup. But the no abs puts me off alittle. 
I've had lots off motors in the past and fancy something a little different. I have had subaru's, type r civic, 182 clio, st focus, 205 gti to name a few.

What's ur options on the s2 ford escort rs turbo ? 
Also is performance Any good in standard form, or would u be best looking at a converted on (like 2.1 zvh) .!?

Any other advise or motors let me know.

Needs to be reliable and under 4k !!! + have back seats ( will be used to carry the wee man an odd time )

Thanks Steve


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Wouldn't expect a decent S2 RST for <£4K, they're appreciating like mad at the minute. Glanza V spec are a nice little motor for some fun, MX5 too and a supercharger.


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

bigmc said:


> Wouldn't expect a decent S2 RST for <£4K, they're appreciating like mad at the minute. Glanza V spec are a nice little motor for some fun, MX5 too and a supercharger.


Seen quite a few rs turbos at that kinda money but havnt looked at any maybe there real dogs.!!!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Pulsar gti-r ? Leon 20v t ?


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

You would get a nice dc2 for that money, with probably money left over.

Supercharged mx5 would be fun, but has no real back seats,

Toyota levin 96-99 Cheap as chips over here and pretty damn fast

vr6 mk3 golf? Was never in ine but a touch slow for the size of the engine or maybe even a 1.8t mk3 or mk4


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

Anyone with a rs turbo ? Or anything I need to know about them..? 

N pulsar's are v quick wee motors too but not sure!


----------



## XxHarDinGxX (Sep 24, 2011)

I'd personally recommend a Clio 182.

This is mine..


IMG_4185 by Joe_Harding, on Flickr


----------



## howie parks (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ what that man said. I loved mine and would have one again in a heart beat!! cant go wrong for the value v money v fun factor.


----------



## XxHarDinGxX (Sep 24, 2011)

Agreed, it's a great all round car. And put's a massive smile on my face every time I jump into it.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Audi A3.
Bmw 1.Series.


----------



## howie parks (Jun 5, 2006)

sell it to me. i will give you one hundred thousand Ugandan Dollars via Western Union


----------



## XxHarDinGxX (Sep 24, 2011)

Dj.xray said:


> Audi A3.
> Bmw 1.Series.


I wouldn't really class them as hot hatches though. Depending on which model.


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

XxHarDinGxX said:


> I'd personally recommend a Clio 182.
> 
> This is mine..
> 
> ...


Had one in the very same colour, first in Northern Ireland actually!!!
Have to say I loved it but I lost a fortune on it, and was hard to shift on. Shouldn't have bought new tho! But had to have one at the time..!

Cheers guys ...


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

:thumb:

where my money would go


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

They're not hot though and not that good.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

172 or 182 all day long..... As for the ABS dont be such a big girl


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

XxHarDinGxX said:


> I wouldn't really class them as hot hatches though. Depending on which model.


S3 mk.1 Bmw1.m.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Dj.xray said:


> S3 mk.1 Bmw1.m.


A 130i with 260bhp is easily classed as a hot hatch.

They are still out of his budget and a 1M massively so.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Not sure what to look out for but a mate of mine from work is selling his s2 rst. 
Mint and i mean mint but i think hes after 5k.


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

Been looking up a lot off 182's again here and I am really keen for one again. Think it has to be racing blue again tho...!


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Clio 182

I am biased though, great little tools


Had many plays with type r, and Mini Cooper s, which should be quicker, but I left em behind 


Proper fun cars


What about the megane 225? Starting to fall within your budget!


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

Mehan said:


> Not sure what to look out for but a mate of mine from work is selling his s2 rst.
> Mint and i mean mint but i think hes after 5k.


Yea prob abit more than I can spend mate!

I know there quite far apart but I'm stuck between these two.!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Kerr said:


> A 130i with 260bhp is easily classed as a hot hatch.
> 
> They are still out of his budget and a 1M massively so.


Yeah i know kerr,that's why i put the standard fayre but i used to **** over all the renaults mentioned in my old liquid yellow S3.lol.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

S3 is in another league


----------



## zsdom (Aug 30, 2011)

Thought about a Ford racing puma?

Will certainly be a head turner and great fun to drive


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Another vote for a charged mx5. Not a hatch but great fun and can be hot with a turbo or supercharger. I supercharged my old mk1 and it was great even at 180 bhp. Not excatly fast but it felt fast and could beat a lot of faster cars around a racing track. You could get a m62 charged 5 with scope for more power or alternatively a turbo sky is the limit here. No need for built engines unless you really want to push it as they are good for a fair bit of extra torque. I'm now on a mk3 I loved my first that much.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Junior Bear said:


> S3 is in another league


It is..but that's my idea of a hot hatch,why have rump when you can have t-bone.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I never realised S3s were so cheap these days.

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201241488212580

For a £4k budget that does seem a good buy.

I would bet that a Clio 182 would still show it clean pair of heels on the track though. Just know too many people with too much trouble to recommend one.

Also there are some Mini Cooper S at that money. I think you could pick up one and run it for a while and with a bit of polishing sell it for more later.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

They are tempting lol

Not sure I want more comfort and power over an all round fun car though


Pros and cons as always


----------



## XxHarDinGxX (Sep 24, 2011)

Stephenmoore30 said:


> Been looking up a lot off 182's again here and I am really keen for one again. Think it has to be racing blue again tho...!


Good man 

Decent RB's in full fat are hard to find these days. You just need to keep an eye out for one. Or you could try looking for a Trophy?

Are you on Cliosport?


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Was gonna say £4k is trophy territory


Do it!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Kerr said:


> I never realised S3s were so cheap these days.
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201241488212580
> 
> ...


Not with me behind the wheel.lol.yeah they can be high maintenance but i was quite lucky with mine.had it 4.5 years only thing went was shocks,fuses and the maf,which is minor imo.I must admit i did used to like the old shape original williams clio,that was a tool.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Stephenmoore30 said:


> What I was thinking off was a 172 cup.


Don't go for the Cup version mate, go for the 'full fat' model.

Handling for road driving is so similar that it doesn't make the Cup differences essential.

But in the normal 172 you get leather, Xenons, climate control, ABS And stability control which are all lacking in the Cup. The Cup is more focussed for just driving but the poverty spec interior is a let down in my opinion.

In terms of using a 172 day to day, expect 32-34mpg (40+ on a motorway run), servicing is every 12k and insurance group 16 in 'old money', the Cup is group 17.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

100hp Panda?

Like the look of them, only driven a wee 1.1 Panda but think it would be great, always fancied one myself.


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

XxHarDinGxX said:


> I'd personally recommend a Clio 182.
> 
> This is mine..
> 
> ...


Just paid a deposit on another 182 in this colour too. Just have to get her home from Wales now!!!!!


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Congrats on the purchase, I wouldn't of looked far past the 182 for something to hoon back and forward to work in, would maybe contemplate a Cooper S but the 182 is a good pick:thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Good lad!


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

howie parks said:


> sell it to me. i will give you one hundred thousand Ugandan Dollars via Western Union


..........:lol: :devil: love you'r style.


----------



## warren1 (Oct 11, 2012)

bidderman1969 said:


> :thumb:
> 
> where my money would go


couldnt agree more!!!! awesome cars,4k will get you a decent vr6,maybe even the storm model? had 4 of these and much more fun than most others


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

pooma said:


> Congrats on the purchase, I wouldn't of looked far past the 182 for something to hoon back and forward to work in, would maybe contemplate a Cooper S but the 182 is a good pick:thumb:


Yea mate I only commute about 10-15 miles aday to work and always loved my cup. But the FF should be as much fun with a few more toys...

Road trip to Wales now or arrange transport ..?

Cheers guys for all your input

Steve


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

warren1 said:


> couldnt agree more!!!! awesome cars,4k will get you a decent vr6,maybe even the storm model? had 4 of these and much more fun than most others


Again, they're not hot, not even warm tbh and they're old now.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Lolsssss


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Stephenmoore30 said:


> Yea mate I only commute about 10-15 miles aday to work and always loved my cup. But the FF should be as much fun with a few more toys...
> 
> Road trip to Wales now or arrange transport ..?
> 
> ...


Road trip, the drive home will give you a chance to stretch it's legs and all being well will be a hoot.

I did a 240 mile train trip and drove back in my current car, 600ti and it was one of the best motorway journeys I've ever done


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Not sure on price but my fav small car is a abarth 500.

No Idea what they drive like but I want one for some reason.

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

I would take an EP3 Civic Type R over any flavour of Clio within your budget. Much more car for the cash with better build quality and reliability. Also despite earlier comments regarding the Clio's performance against the EP3 that hasn't been my experience.

Either way they both have their merits but thats my two pence worth!


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

A white BMW M135i xdrive is what I'm getting in December. Not the most beautiful car on the planet, but I like its technical side and options.

EDIT: Ugh, just realized there was a budget line in your post, sorry


----------



## dekerf1996 (Sep 9, 2008)

Mk2 golf with a 1.8t lump would get my vote, most conversions come with 200-230 bhp and easily tuneable to 280 which should be enough to run about in. 

Strong engines capable of over 500 bhp when you get bored!!!


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

Suggestions still welcome guys but I've a deposit down on the clio and think it will be a cracking wee motor, yes everyone does have there opinions about which motor is best and which out performs what. Have to say tho on the civic type r vrs clio 182 I have owned both an 05 clio cup and an 04 ep3 and all day long I would take the clio, yes ok the Honda may be well made and yes it's engine takes a lot of trashing but the little clio just feels better (and faster) and puts a smile on your face when you drive it ...!

As I said only my opinion and everyone's welcome to there own

Thanks guys and I will keep you updated when I get her home

Steve


----------

